# Business cards needed in Sth Dublin-Any suggestions?



## r2d2 (1 Oct 2007)

Hi All,

I'm looking to get some business cards designed/printed urgently, has anybody any suggestions as to where I'll get a good mix of quality-value-and a quick turn around in the Southside of Dublin? 

Thanks,

r2d2


----------



## Past30Now (1 Oct 2007)

There is probably a snap printers near you and they are usually very good.  I use a group called Belgard Print.  They are based near parkwest - more southwest than southside.  014291903 is their number, I'm not affiliated with them.

Past30


----------



## U2Fan (1 Oct 2007)

I find Printing.com excellent. Very quick turnaround in both the print and delivery aspects.


----------



## miselemeas (1 Oct 2007)

Snap Printing have branches in Dun Laoghaire, Sandyford, Dun Laoghaire and Tallaght on the southside -

Link [broken link removed]


----------

